# Visitor



## snivloc16 (Aug 23, 2018)

My tortoise had a little visitor in his enclosure.


I love these things. Look like little alien babies.


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2018)

I like them because they eat the bugs that eat my tortoise plants.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 24, 2018)

When I was in 2nd grade, I got into my first fist fight...on the playground during recess, I found a boy pulling the legs off a praying mantis. I beat him up, but the principal wasn't supportive of me. Good thing I was only 7.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2018)

One of my favorite insects to watch. You can actually see them turn their head to look at you, and they "put up their dukes" to fight with you.


----------



## snivloc16 (Aug 24, 2018)

Another one on my car today!


----------



## NickFromChicago (Sep 5, 2018)

Found one this morning, before walking into work


----------



## Peliroja32 (Sep 8, 2018)

Today i had one that decided to hitch a ride on my head while i was working


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 8, 2018)

Just saw this as well..




Here’s the link to the Article - https://relay.nationalgeographic.co...rds-bite-facts-news?__twitter_impression=true


----------

